# New Lens - Sigma 150mm Macro



## sleist (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi All, first macro lens.  Got it yesterday and ran out to give it a quick test to make sure things are working as designed.  I have a lot to learn here (and the wind didn't help much) but any comments are appreciated.  Thanks!

1.







2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## JamesMason (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice shots. Id say the quality is better than the nikon equivalent i have. Also, i know you said its was windy, but remember to keep your aperture as small as possible. Image 2 especially, would have been even better than it already is with a slightly bigger DOF.


----------



## mwcfarms (Jul 23, 2010)

Very nice shots for a windy day. I will have to keep a close eye on this lens. Thinking about purchasing my macro next week.


----------



## sleist (Jul 23, 2010)

JamesMason said:


> Nice shots. Id say the quality is better than the nikon equivalent i have. Also, i know you said its was windy, but remember to keep your aperture as small as possible. Image 2 especially, would have been even better than it already is with a slightly bigger DOF.



I now have 2 Sigma lenses: 50mm f/1.4 and now this 150mm macro.
I love them.  The 150mm macro is very highly regarded in just about every forum I've read.  I think it's about $150 cheaper than the Nikon 105mm

I had a chance to use the older version of the Micro Nikkor 105mm a couple weeks ago and liked it quite a bit, but I wanted more working distance and I had read some opinions that the new version was not quite as good. [shrug]

I agree on the depth of field needing to be bigger.  Something to keep in mind for my next outing.

Thanks!


----------



## sleist (Jul 23, 2010)

mwcfarms said:


> Very nice shots for a windy day. I will have to keep a close eye on this lens. Thinking about purchasing my macro next week.



See my post above.  This lens has a tripod mount that helps - the lens is a bit heavy, but nothing like the 70-200 f/2.8.

$729 at B&H.  Arrived a day early and was packed well.
Just a thumbs up to B&H


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 23, 2010)

I actually like the shallow dof on #2 :thumbup:


----------



## jbmaster (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a lense with my camera that is a 135 mm. It says "macro" on it with an arrow. Also, near the end, it has 3 macro settings- 1:5-1:6-1:7. How do I use this feature? Does the camera need to be set a certain way? Thanks.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 25, 2010)

Congratulations on the Sigma 150--I think it is one of the finest drawing lenses around in the macro realm...the images that lens makes look so beautiful. If I didn't already have their 180/3.5, I would definitely consider the 150mm, which seems to me to be a better lens actually than the Sigma 180. I have been very impressed with the beautiful imaging characteristics of the Sigma 150, so it's nice to see somebody getting into a really wonderful new, modern lens design! have fun with it!


----------



## sleist (Jul 25, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Congratulations on the Sigma 150--I think it is one of the finest drawing lenses around in the macro realm...the images that lens makes look so beautiful. If I didn't already have their 180/3.5, I would definitely consider the 150mm, which seems to me to be a better lens actually than the Sigma 180. I have been very impressed with the beautiful imaging characteristics of the Sigma 150, so it's nice to see somebody getting into a really wonderful new, modern lens design! have fun with it!



After playing with this lens over the weekend, I have realized 4 things:

1. I love macro photography

2. I have a lot to learn.

3. I hate my current tripod

4. I need to spend some cash on lighting

Thanks again for the comments!


----------



## rayfrank (Jul 28, 2010)

There are a wonderful and fantastic pictures of the insects on the flowers I can easily show here.I really like all the things very much here.I like the terms of the colourful photography done by you.


----------



## Idahophoto (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow, very nice. I might have to look into this lens I had done a similar shot with my old Nikon D90 and a tamron 70-200 F/2.8 but really wished I had a true Macro. Ill see if I can post it, have not tried to do that yet lol. I will be grabbing a Canon 100 2.8 macro soon though, but this might be great for when a longer focal reach is needed. Nice job and congrats on the new lens, I'm jealous. Oh, I love the first shot. Its my favorite


----------



## sleist (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi all and thanks for your comments.

I have to say my favorite is #2, but I'm building a collection


----------

